# Herbal Tea info



## sadie

Today I bought an herbal tea sampler from celestial seasonings. The box contains bags of chamomile, lemon zinger, peppermint, honey vanilla chamomile, and sleepytime.

Anyone have any doctor recommended info on whether they are all ok to drink?

Thanks!


----------



## spikey doodle

I did research a while back on essential oils that were not to be used in pregnancy, as many stimulate contractions. Chamomile and peppermint are 2 to avoid. 

HOWEVER, in tea form they are OK, as the concentration is so low. So I think you are totally fine drinking that herbal tea. I do occasionally as well and have never had a problem.


----------



## urchin

Thats good as I drink chamomile and peppermint all the time!
But teas a re lot less concentrated than essential oils


----------



## dachsundmom

Totally agree!


----------

